# Gas Prices



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm worried. If the gas is this high now, Its really going to be high this winter.
I hope the prices go down, but I hear the price of a barrel is $67.00 as of now.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

It's really time for someone to come up with an alternative or else come up with some sort of synthesized gasoline. This is getting to be ridiculous. Maybe it's time for me to buy a bicycle and start biking it to work.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I feel you guys pain. Last week, I know it was one price one day ($2.37, I think it was) and the next day it was $2.50 for regular unleaded gasoline! Ridiculous doesn't even really begin to describe this. All this mess is is legalized robbery without a gun.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Yeah, when it topped $1.50 it was ridiculous. Now it's insulting, infuriating, and totally uncalled for.

I'm serious. I think I'm gonna buy a bicycle and only drive the truck when I absolutely need to. My next vehicle is so gonna be a four cylinder or perhaps a hybrid. Gotta hold on to the truck for at least two more years until Aprille's PT Cruiser is paid off. Maybe something will happen between now and then and it won't be an issue any more.

The gas pump is mine enemy.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I heard some social / political analysts on TV say that the U.S. is starting to think about getting oil from Canada and that they expect it would cheaper that way. But whenever they say 'thinking' or 'in talks about', that means it's a solution at least years away. While Canada is producing huge amounts of oil, most expect our current gas prices will just continue rising.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

Three words: Hybrid, hybrid, hybrid!


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Three more words: Drill in Alaska.

Three more words: Drill off Florida.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Our fellow Floridiots need to shut the hell up and build some frigging oil rigs in the Gulf.

Our gas prices went from $2.39 to $2.52 overnight.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Here in central upstate NY we just jumped last week from $2.32 to 2.57. It is friggin' ridiculous. Bush needs to get off his ass and release those oil reserves he's sitting on. Of course if he did that his good ole boys in Texas might lose a few million.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

The gas prices are so ridiculous, I've started walking to work with my lunch in a paper bag and I plan on doing that for however many years this crisis keeps up. It won't be hard, I live a few miles away from my job. And I've been walking to work for 7 months or more. I refuse to give more money than I have to to Bush's ****up administration.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

This is what I get to listen to every day at work, since I am a gas pumper at a full service gas station- "Man, what's with these gas prices?" "Yeah, thanks a lot president Bush!" "40 ****in dolars?", etc. Now not being able to drive yet, I don't really suffer from the prices, except for having to listen to angry people. But I do think people are getting a little too crazy about the price of gas. Last weekend, our gas prices were 20 cents cheaper than the two gas stations across the street from us. In just two days, we sold out of all our gas! What people don't really think about, is that they're only really saving themselves a few dolars per fill up. I know it adds up, but its really not that much!

Here's something thats posted in our gas station:

Think a gallon of gas is expensive?
This makes one think, and also puts things in perspective.
Diet Snapple 16 oz $1.29.....$10.32 per gallon
Lipton Ice Tea 16 oz$1.19.....$9.52 per gallon
Gatorade 20 oz $1.59.....$10.17 per gallon
Ocean Spray 16 oz $1.25....$10.00 per gallon
and this is the real kicker....
Evian water 9 oz $149....$21.19 per gallon 
I guess its no wonder that Evian backwords is naive
So the next time your at the pump, be glad your car dosent run on Water,or any of the others.

However, I do agree with you. I think its about time someone comes up with an alternative, or at least President Bush encourages it.

(P.S. Remeber! Its not the gas pumper or even the gas stations fault the prices are so high, so don't complain to them!)


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Mike, until you work to support yourself and can realize exactly how big of an impact these gas prices have on your paycheck, you have no idea how bad it is. Gas prices have gone up and I'm willing to bet most employers aren't giving raises to their employees to help compensate for it.

The gas price increase affects every facet of our lives. Shipping rates are going up and the cost of EVERYTHING goes up because of that. Every good you buy in any store has to get there somehow, and odds are a truck delivered it. The drivers are forced to charge more to drive things from point a to point b because their refuelling costs have increased. The increase in shipping costs are then handed down to us in the form of things being more expensive.

When I started driving, it was still just under a dollar a gallon. That was only seven years ago. That's quite a rate of increase to think about.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

I understand what your saying. I can't imagine having to pay for gas, in addition to many other things. Its rediculous that gas keeps increasing, just becuase now its a market, and people will pay almost anything for it just becuase they have to. But what can we do? Ideally, it would be most effective for everyone to boycott gas and ride there bikes or walk everywhere. But I don't see that happening. I guess my point is that everyone is complaining about it, but they're not doing anything about it. Its one of those things where theres not a whole lot you can do. This is everyone's delema I guess.


----------



## Doctorthingit (Jul 7, 2005)

I started driving just over 5 years ago. And the second gas prices started rising, I started decreasing my driving places. Even to the point where I could count the times I drove during a 7-day week on one hand. For a long time too, I kept my mouth shut about the raises. But it's become impossible to ignore it. Like Zombie said, everything is being hit with this increase now. And while Bush sure adds vocal encouragement here and there, that simply isn't enough.


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> I guess its no wonder that Evian backwords is naive


I'll bet that's where they came up with the word!


----------



## dougspaulding (May 22, 2004)

mikeq91 said:


> ...I do think people are getting a little too crazy about the price of gas.


Mind you, I don't like paying 2.60$ (our going rate today), but let us be thankful we're no worse off - remember our British friends are paying nearly 6$ a gallon! Maybe that's why they all drive minis!


----------



## The Collector (Aug 15, 2005)

Ahhh...feel all of your pain...prices jumped from $2.39 to $2.59 OVERNIGHT...I was shocked (and very happy that I had filled my tank up the night before)


----------



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Hey, it could be worse. 
Remember the gas lines of the late 70's/early 80's?
At least we're NOWHERE near that yet.
Hopefully before it gets to that point, we WILL be allowed to drill in ANWAR in ALaska, ans we WILL be allowed to drill off the coast of Florida.It's assinine that we have HUGE oil reserves right here in the states, but certain people in government would prefer that we be held hostage to foreign governments, and complain about the price at the same time.


----------



## Blackwidow (Jul 9, 2005)

It just went up to $2.64 a gallon here. I cringe when I see a $70. check written for a tankfull of gas, ugh! 
I feel sorry for the Brits


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

dougspaulding said:


> Three words: Hybrid, hybrid, hybrid!


I think that's the future. This guy is getting 80 MPG after "tinkering" with his Toyota Prius hybrid.

http://tinyurl.com/8ptwc


----------



## SuFiKitten77 (Jul 19, 2005)

_I have to agree with all of you, the price of gas is crazy. I used to work at a Cumberland Farms and people used to come in and get pissy with me about what they were paying for gas. Hehe .. like I was the one raising the prices, and it wasnt my fault they were driving huge SUV's or RV's that cost over $100 to fill. It is sad how the prices keep rising .. but the wages people are making or bringing in havent caught up yet .. I want to be 5 again when this kinda **** didnt effect me first hand _


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

SuFiKitten77 said:


> _It is sad how the prices keep rising .. but the wages people are making or bringing in havent caught up yet_


I really believe this is the main crux of the problem. If you were being paid wages comparable to the steady rising prices, then I believe the griping would be less copious. The trouble is, companies, especially the larger ones are always bitching how bad they're hurting, we don't have enough money to hire new people to help with work load, etc. They try to eliminate anyone that has been with the company for awhile and is making over what the average employee is making as not to increase pay. God, if they felt the same with upper management, just think of what money would be available. Managers in most jobs are absolutely useless and just get in the way of progress rather than furthering it along.

So as long as this attitude about the workplace not wanting to pay people anything prevails, then the average wages are never going to catch up with gas prices or anything else that has been boosted in price due to this problem.


----------

